# Bottom (bake) element in the oven dead?



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

elementz said:


> the element did not come back on at all.


Could be burned out element, bad connection to the element or burned out switch contacts that fed the element.

If you can find the rated power of the element from a parts place, the element resistance in ohms should be 57600/P, where P is in watts. 
So if P is 3000w, R would be ~19 ohms.


----------



## elementz (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## elementz (Jan 11, 2010)

Replaced the element yesterday and it seemed to do the trick. Rewarded myself by baking a tasty apple crisp and it turned out well.

On the downside, when I was bending down to unplug the stove, I cracked my head off of the range getting back up. 

Ouch


----------

